# Steve and Peg!! Meet Your New Foster!!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

If you're on line, here he is. And, holy cow, what a good boy. He, and his mother, are both so very sweet. I am thrilled. They even get along with Billy. They let Billy sniff, then Billy went on his merry way. Not a growl, a bark, nothing, out of ANY of them. 

I am already in love. They are, most definately, snuggle bugs.

PS: They were very dirty, matted, and the groomer said they had several fleas, so we had to shave them quite a bit. They were "double dipped" to insure the fleas "have left the building". I also applied Frontline Plus, as a flea may have escaped the horror, and they are NOT welcome here. :angry: 

You, and Peg, are going to LOVE this little guy. I take terrible pics, but they're still cute :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What sweethearts! :wub: 

Do you normally get so many Malts so close together or are people suddenly "cleaning house"?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, they are darling. Are the two going to stay together?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Those are two sweet little darlings.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

They are ADORABLE!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh how precious they are.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

They are so adorable. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Cute, Cute, Cute!!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> What sweethearts! :wub:
> 
> Do you normally get so many Malts so close together or are people suddenly "cleaning house"?[/B]



Marj ~ It has been awful, lately. My answering machine, at home, is full of people "thinking" about surrendering their dog. We talk, we email, we play phone tag, and then two month's later, they want the dog gone NOW!!!

It's nation wide, as Mary Palmer is sooooo busy, and soooooo behind.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Those two are cuties. I'm especially fond of the last "nose" photo.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Those two are cuties. I'm especially fond of the last "nose" photo.
> 
> Carla & Shotzi[/B]



I LOVE the big "nose" shots. They remind me of Billy ~ LOL

I do love a big 'ol wet nose (usually ruining my picture) :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

We are in love aready Deb. Can't wait to see them up close. Did you get their names and hopefully, a vet name?

This rescue was both a little sad and tough to coordinate. We have been trying now Deb for what... probably about three weeks to get a hold of these Malts? I don't want to say too much but at the start, we were going for three... but the owner had other ideas and 2 of 3 isn't bad ... I just hope the third Malt is better taken care of.

Since I'm so shamlessly into plugging for various types of help for Maltese Rescue... I'm going to again make a statement to everyone who might read this that there are so many ways that you all can help Maltese Rescue.... It is not always about making a large donation of $$ to rescue (although that certainly helps). Likewise, while we need long term Maltese foster families, we can also use many other types of help ...short term fostering, transportation help,... use your own immagination. I don't have all the details myself, but we might have been able to get these two sooner if there were more people around who were available to help.

Thanks for your great help Deb. You deserve an award & we will finish our "discussion" tomorrow... hopefully, we will make it over around 10 tomorrow.

Stay tuned for some more possible news...


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

The babies are adorable and i do agree with Max and Rocky here....Deb defintely deserves an award for having a heart of gold :wub: :thumbsup: :aktion033:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Deb , those are 2 of the sweetest faces . Puppies are nice but adopting a Rescue is even more rewarding - I actually prefer dogs over puppies . Thankyou for taking in these darlings . Sarah :aktion033:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Does the mum have a little heart shape clipped into her chest? Or am I on drugs & don't know about it!? I could be seeing things? (in the 2nd pic) :blush: 

They are both darling - I sure hope they find their forever homes quick smart!!

Deb, Steve & Peg - you inspire me :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: they are sooooooooooooo sweet, I hope they can stay together that would be really nice
ANDREA :biggrin:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Does the mum have a little heart shape clipped into her chest? Or am I on drugs & don't know about it!? I could be seeing things? (in the 2nd pic) :blush:
> 
> They are both darling - I sure hope they find their forever homes quick smart!!
> 
> Deb, Steve & Peg - you inspire me :grouphug:[/B]


No, you're not on drugs! I noticed it, too.

I love Mom's sweet face. She reminds me of my Lady.

How old are these guys?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwww they are such little darlings, Deb you are amazing, you have such a great big heart and should get an award for all that you do for these sweet little babies :grouphug: 
I truly hope these little ones do find a forever loving home together, that would be wonderful  

Jacqui, you are not on drugs cos I saw that heart shape too, although I can't guarantee I'm not on anything :HistericalSmiley: With the way I have been the last few weeks all the meds may fog my vision a little, but I did see it too :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

They are both darling. :wub: I can see the sweetness in their faces.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:wub: Oh my, they are precious. If I were there, I'd kiss that ....nose!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Deb, Steve & Peg - you inspire me :grouphug:[/B]


Thanks everbody.... There is a "rest of the story" to this to this little tale. The short version is these two are a 5 year mom mom and a 2 year old son. There were 3 dogs in this rescue, but a relative decided at the end to keep the 2 year old daughter. Hope she gets better care than these two apparently did. The sadest part of the tale is no one has been neutered or spayed and the mom is probably pregnant... but we don't know for sure and I think we aren't exactly sure when it happened either.

Deb is pretty much overwelmed with dogs right now... and we have 3 ourselves and we also have full time jobs plus we have had no expereince (other than the quite a bit we have read here) with whelping.

We do have a vet tech friend who looks after our crew when we are gone ... plus another close friend with another small breed who just gave birth a few weeks ago... so we have some resources we might be able to draw upon. Deb has a similar situation... but not a lot of room... espepcially post delivery.

Anyway... in a nutshell, we will be going over to Deb's shortly and we have to decide who goes where... Should we keep mom and son together.... who can provide better care before and after, assuming mom is expecting.

I've always preferred black and white issues... but this situation just is not going to cooperate... rayer: So please say a little prayer for us so we can make the right choice here in this case.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, you guys and Deb are total angels to be doing what you are for these Malts in need. I hope and pray that you can come to the best decision for all concerned. rayer:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

there adoreable .


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Well we had a great night!! I wasn't sure of their potty issues, so we all slept on the couch. Yep, Jops, Frans, Billy, Henry, Winter, Snowy, Gordo, and I, all slept on the couch. Daisy and LuLu slept in the king-size bed ~ LOL

It's wall to wall Malts right now. And I must say everyone is getting along. These two are the easiest going fosters I've ever had. It usually takes a week for them to adjust, but they have made themselves right at home. They seem to love their new cuts. I'm sure they are much more comfy without all the dirt, mats, and fleas. 

Peg called, she and Steve will be here shortly after noon. I look forward to seeing them, they are good people. I sure wish Max, Rocky and Chance were with them. Wow, we would have twelve fluffies running around. Now that would be a Kodak moment!!

We'll keep you updated. And please pray for these two little ones. My heart feels so heavy right now.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Well we had a great night!! I wasn't sure of their potty issues, so we all slept on the couch. Yep, Jops, Frans, Billy, Henry, Winter, Snowy, Gordo, and I, all slept on the couch. Daisy and LuLu slept in the king-size bed ~ LOL
> 
> It's wall to wall Malts right now. And I must say everyone is getting along. These two are the easiest going fosters I've ever had. It usually takes a week for them to adjust, but they have made themselves right at home. They seem to love their new cuts. I'm sure they are much more comfy without all the dirt, mats, and fleas.
> 
> ...


I'm glad they're getting along so well. I sure hope they can stay together. Love and prayers to them and all, Deb.
Steve and Peg - best of luck to you with this new situation. Sounds like you have some good resources for the mom.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Steve, Peg and Deb you all are wonderful for what you are doing. I don't think NMR would qualify my home as a foster home because I have 2 big dogs and a granddaughter that lives here at the moment but if there was a way I would love to be a foster mom. I'm sure my hubby would cringe at that idea but he gets over things pretty quickly. I have, however, managed to raise 3 Maltese (6 months, 1 yr and 3 yrs) who just happened to find their ways to our home and had great long lives. Mikey passed away at 15 1/2, Jack at 15 and Katie will be 17 early Oct. All this with big dogs and kids in the home. Do you think they might give me a try? I don't live far from you and Peg.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Do you think they might give me a try? I don't live far from you and Peg.[/B]


Since we are nothing but volunteers, I haven't a clue how the organization might be able to use you. But in my opinion, everyone can do something and there is no excuse for them not letting you help in whatever way works best for you. As a easy example... we were able to make the drive over this weekend because we had to tend to family over there anyway... but it could have just as easily not been workable... Maybe someone from S. Ca and AZ could set up a dog handoff.... 

My brain is sort of fried right now so that is just one easy example I was able to think of. It just seems that LA area has too many dogs and not enough foster help to care for them... Apparently Deb is in the process of getting more.... and there for the last day, she had 9 Maltese... :smpullhair: :smpullhair:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Steve and Peg congratulations on your new additions. They are really cute. I am so glad you were able to help out. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I sure wish Max, Rocky and Chance were with them. Wow, we would have twelve fluffies running around. Now that would be a Kodak moment!![/B]



If we had done this, I would look something like one of these two little guys... :new_shocked: :smpullhair: 

Then imagine for a minute driving from Orange County to Phoenix with 5 dogs... Yikes!!

Max and Rocky have made the trip a number of times Deb. We will try and bring them again... sometime. the trips get a little crazy as we are trying to care for Peg's dad who is in a care facility near you. So we end up running all sorts of errands to do things he needs to have done and the crew simply would not get a lot of attention from us.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=430290
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wub: You're suppose to drop them off at my house, then pick them up on your way home. 

I was so happy to hear the kids are getting along. After being "out" 24/7, for four days straight, I finally felt comfortable in leaving Winter downstairs with Joplin and Frankie. Yep, he finally escaped the geriatric ward. Winter has been an only dog his entire life, and Joplin is very good at teaching them the ropes.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=431134
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well... everyone "lived" their first day when Peg and I were at work... But I have to say that Max keeps looking at me as if to say "what is going on here dad"? Max likes to roll around the floor and rub on the sofa back... He does this whenever he seems really happy, such as when I come home. However, Snowy keeps going over and is trying to smell his privates and sometimes she actually is trying to mount him. :smstarz: 

Darn wumin!!! They are all alike... even different species... :smtease: 


runs away before something bad happens...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=431135
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wub: You're suppose to drop them off at my house, then pick them up on your way home. 

I was so happy to hear the kids are getting along. After being "out" 24/7, for four days straight, I finally felt comfortable in leaving Winter downstairs with Joplin and Frankie. Yep, he finally escaped the geriatric ward. Winter has been an only dog his entire life, and Joplin is very good at teaching them the ropes.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well... everyone "lived" their first day when Peg and I were at work... But I have to say that Max keeps looking at me as if to say "what is going on here dad"? Max likes to roll around the floor and rub on the sofa back... He does this whenever he seems really happy, such as when I come home. However, Snowy keeps going over and is trying to smell his privates and sometimes she actually is trying to mount him. :smstarz: 

Darn wumin!!! They are all alike... even different species... :smtease: 


runs away before something bad happens...
[/B][/QUOTE]


No Way!!! Sweet, little shy, Snowy???? Henry and Billy are jealous, she paid no attention to either of them. Maybe the bellybands turned her off ~ LOL

Yep, Jops, Frans, and Winter, also lived through their first "unsupervised" day. So all is good at Casa del Caca.

So Max must be quite the stud. Now Jops and Fran really want to meet him :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Casa del Caca - lmao, Deb. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Glad to hear that all is well in AZ, too. Keep us posted on the babies, Steve.


----------

